# Rat Cages - any advice appreicated



## Helen63 (May 27, 2011)

Had our girls a couple of weeks now. Again thanks to all who advised on the nipping and biting. Its died down for now, but feel confident about dealing with it.

We got a second hand cage - not sure of make etc.... but it has a plastic base and this morning we noticed that the devils have been chewing an escape hatch at the back. Hubby has done a fix for now (lucky he's a dab hand at such things) but its made us think we need an all metal cage. 

Money is a bit of an issue at the moment so we need to look at budget cages. Had a look at all the amazing cages in the sticky thread, but will have to wait a while for now. Seen the Pennine Two Storey Chinchilla/Rat Cage at a reasonable price. We just have the two and it seems a reasonable size. 

Any thoughts/comments from anyone.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I would avoid that cage like the plague if I'm honest. They are a complete nightmare to clean and they rust really easily, I had one when I took in some rescues (the cage they came with) and I hated it so much 
When I got a new cage I took it down the dump I couldn't bring myself to sell it.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Try this website, they make all metal cages and at a good price aswell

John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What is your budget? If we know that we can probably reccomend some good cages, also where in the country are you so I can look on all the usual sites for you, Im banned from buying cages for me now


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The Pennine cage is no where near big enough for rats. I've heard people suggesting it's only suitable for single mice!

The only all metal cage that I know is commonly sold in the UK are the Critter cages. For a pair I'd go for a Critter 3. You could also get a Liberta Abode and get John Hopewell to make a metal base for it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Snippet said:


> The Pennine cage is no where near big enough for rats. I've heard people suggesting it's only suitable for single mice!
> 
> The only all metal cage that I know is commonly sold in the UK are the Critter cages. For a pair I'd go for a Critter 3. You could also get a Liberta Abode and get John Hopewell to make a metal base for it.


oopps It was the critter 3 that came with the rescues not the pennine, same applies tho horrible cages imo.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> oopps It was the critter 3 that came with the rescues not the pennine, same applies tho horrible cages imo.


I know they are!! I had a C1 for about a week (using it as an intro cage) and I could of happily smashed it. It is a stupid cage, but I don't know of any others that are fairly small, cheap and easy to get hold of


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I may be mad, but I didn't mind my critter 3 cages when I had them! 

Yes the bases were shallow and substrate went everywhere... but the base on my current cage is very deep and the boys still manage to get stuff all over the carpet! 

And the access in them is pretty good, what with the fairly large doors and the top that lifts right open. You can take the levels out to make them more open, and they're collapsible and lightweight, so easy to move around...

They're not the best cages in the world, but I didn't think they were all _that_ bad!  Oh god, I haven't gone insane, have I???


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

magpie said:


> I may be mad, but I didn't mind my critter 3 cages when I had them!
> 
> Yes the bases were shallow and substrate went everywhere... but the base on my current cage is very deep and the boys still manage to get stuff all over the carpet!
> 
> ...


I kind of agree with you, they're useful to have as an emergency cage & being collapsible means the OH doesn't whinge about how much space it takes up, I hate the way the door swings inwards & the wire shelves though!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I kind of agree with you, they're useful to have as an emergency cage & being collapsible means the OH doesn't whinge about how much space it takes up, I hate the way the door swings inwards & the wire shelves though!


Ah, see I took the doors off and turned them round so they opened outwards! And the wire shelves can either be covered with lino or replaced with ferplast corner shelves...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

magpie said:


> Ah, see I took the doors off and turned them round so they opened outwards! And the wire shelves can either be covered with lino or replaced with ferplast corner shelves...


I've heard of this being done, I just have no faith in my DIY skills
I used flattened cardboard boxes for the shelves but I think I'll use corner shelves next time


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

magpie said:


> I may be mad, but I didn't mind my critter 3 cages when I had them!
> 
> Yes the bases were shallow and substrate went everywhere... but the base on my current cage is very deep and the boys still manage to get stuff all over the carpet!
> 
> ...


 I think you need to see a doctor


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I've heard of this being done, I just have no faith in my DIY skills
> I used flattened cardboard boxes for the shelves but I think I'll use corner shelves next time


Lol! It doesn't require much in the way of DIY skills, honestly! 
And the full-length shelves I eventually cut up to make smaller shelves which I used in other cages too (again covered in lino). They're very handy to keep hold of


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

magpie said:


> Lol! It doesn't require much in the way of DIY skills, honestly!
> And the full-length shelves I eventually cut up to make smaller shelves which I used in other cages too (again covered in lino). They're very handy to keep hold of


Yes I keep looking at them & thinking 'you'll be useful' especially if I ever end up with pregnant rescues again & need to baby proof a Zoozone


----------



## Helen63 (May 27, 2011)

thanks for all the advice. I think I will try and see one first, but erring towards something else, if it rusts easily. I will look at the links. 

At the moment I don't really want to spend any more than £100, and that is MAX and at a push. The cage they have is fine for now. Hubby has made a metal plate to cover the hole - its all smooth and safe. However that will give me time to look at a new one.

Anyway, going away till Saturday and the girls have gone to a very rat friendly friend for a holiday. Missing them already!


----------



## Helen63 (May 27, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> Try this website, they make all metal cages and at a good price aswell
> 
> John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


Thanks for that link - great website and value. Saved to favourites already. :thumbup1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Savic Freddy 2 Navy Blue Rat And Ferret Cage 80 X 50 X 63 Cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

freddy 2 not massive but really nice cages and i think £62 is a great price for a brand new one


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

How about an Abode?
Abode Large Metal Rat Cage by Liberta *FREE DELIVERY* | eBay UK


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Theres an abode for sale for £40 near Bristol dont know if thats near you or not.


----------

